# Angelfish fry questions!!



## katelyn7014 (Sep 2, 2014)

My angelfish just had babies.. they're in the wiggler stage right now. Once they become free swimmers I'm going to use a turkey baster and transfer them into a 10 gallon bare tank. I was just wondering about when I have to start doing regular water changes to the 10 gallon tank. Do I still use the chemicals in the water for the fry tank? (The Cycle and tap water conditioner, etc.) I'm just not sure what would be healthy for the fry?


----------



## katelyn7014 (Sep 2, 2014)

Anybody??

And... when your putting fresh water into the fry tank during the water change, how can you get it in without killing the fry?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

It is easier to move the fry while they are still wigglers. I would do a small water change daily and remove any waste from the bottom of the tank at that time. This will be easiest if your 10 gallon tank is bare bottom. Use all the regular chemicals and the new water can be poured directly into the tank. The fry are tougher than you might expect.


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> It is easier to move the fry while they are still wigglers.


Definitely easier at the wiggler stage to move them! You will also need to cycle their tank, which can be difficult (maybe because they don't produce much waste to keep the bacteria going). I find it easier to move them to a partitioned tank that shares a filter with adults or older juveniles. I use a poret foam divider - works great, and acts as a massive filter if you pump water over it to provide flow through the foam.


----------



## katelyn7014 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks! One other question. When my angelfish moved the fry eggs just a few hours before they started becoming wigglers, they moved a white egg, too. Or it turned white after they did... anyway, is the white egg okay to stay there until the fry become free swimmers, or would the white egg harm them somehow? I'm not sure if I can move the white egg is my only issue, because it's in the middle of a bunch of wigglers. I don't want to end up hurting the wigglers in the process of trying to remove a white egg....


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a length of airline tubing to suck up any unwated detrius/eggs


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

I use a syringe with tubing instead of a turkey baster. You can suck up / expel the fry without hurting them, no problem.


----------



## katelyn7014 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ah! I need HELP! I took the wigglers out of the big tank and transferred them into the 10 gallon. That went great. The only problem is the 10 gallon was so big and the fry were so microscopic I couldn't tell where any of them were! So I put them in a small glass jar, and I have no idea what to do next. I can't just leave them in the jar!

And they weren't free swimming when I moved them, but now that they're in the jar by themselves they're still wiggling, just all congregating at the bottom of the jar. I know I put a bunch in the jar and when I look in it looks like I have none!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I add an airstone to containers to oxygenate the water.


----------



## katelyn7014 (Sep 2, 2014)

What should I do? I can't leave the fry in the jar, and I'm really clueless about what to do with them next. :/


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm................i would try putting the parents in with them and a small filter with some of the media from your main tank. make sure you put a sponge on the intake. it hasnt been too long they may still raise them. put whatever they moved them to into the tank if you can. You may lose the first batch but the parents will soon lay again and this time they will be set up on their own. the white egg is not fertalized. destroy it or just leave it behind. they are doing a good job protecting them from other fish if they got to wigglers so they are doing well. get a microworn culture going if you can. or use first bites if u can. mine fed off the dad as well.


----------



## katelyn7014 (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, so... I have the fry in the 10 gallon. That went okay, I have a divider so they're only in one part of the tank, so I can keep track of them because they are so tiny in that tank! One or two of them are free swimming, the others are in two separate groups at the very bottom of the tank, just clumped together with their tails wiggling. It almost looks like they're stuck together. Is this normal? Shouldn't they be free swimming by now, too? This is day 7 of them being "wigglers".


----------

